# m8 hex nuts



## plinko (Jul 7, 2013)

Are hex nuts good target ammo,im thinking about m8 size.? because of their shape do they fly straight or do they go all over the shop? thanks all. accuracy's important .


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hex nuts r great for hunting. Most use 1/2" They do have a curve but there is away to change it. Get lead into the middle of it. Helps with the straightness. I got this idea from someone on the forum, get air rifle ammo .177cal. Pellets. U can take a hammer and smash them in. I haven't gotten around to trying it. Hopefully it helps.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hex nuts r great for hunting. Most use 1/2" They do have a curve but there is away to change it. Get lead into the middle of it. Helps with the straightness. I got this idea from someone on the forum, get air rifle ammo .177cal. Pellets. U can take a hammer and smash them in. I haven't gotten around to trying it. Hopefully it helps.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

the other thing you can do, is to just thread it with a screw.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

I have found they fly very straight, provided you are VERY careful on how you load them in the pouch.

Number one, they must be loaded with a flat edge down, in the exact center of the pouch, so the nut is length wise leaving the pouch straight, as in a wheel rolling on itself, if it were round.

For the weighting them to make them heavier, lead tire weights work better, and just chisel of what is not needed and hammer over into the hole in the center.

In addition, you can make them sort of "guided" in so much as always landing edge on for greater penetration, rather than flat; by super glueing 6 and half inch pieces of cotton string, the soft type, equally bunch together, to one of the sides, so that about 3 inch lengths hang each side.

I do this to about half of mine, then actually load them, backward, so the tail is at the front of the pouch.

It takes 3 to 5 meters, and you can see them stabilize in flight, to fly dead straight; and if additionally weighted down with lead, bury themselves through both sides of a strong steel food can (flattened out as a target of course).

Cheers Allan


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

I glued hexnuts and screw together.









(used a little bit of CA glue so that the hex nuts are fastened enough)

Haven't tried shooting with it, but I expect much better grip than with simple hexnut so it should be easier to hold. This is M6 hexnut and the the piece itself (on the picture) weights about 9 gramms.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I use M8s and M10s as my main ammo...they work great...and ,as Aussie Allan says, a lead core makes 'em even better


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh, and my hex nuts weigh 18.2 grams as they are, then depending how much lead I add, and how hard I hammer it all together; end up from 26 to 30 grams.

So a serious weight to be shooting at over 300 FPS over my Chrono Connect, with some serious strength when it strikes.

And I have now gone to 8 and half inches of string, so 4 inches either side, and found it works slightly better, besides making the flight easier to follow.

Cheers Allan


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah I use standard M10's for both target practice and hunting and find them to be very reliable. The main thing is to practice with them time after time until you are comfortable with how the fly/shoot and then progress from there. As for the weight issue I find that standard M10's carry enough punch to take down most game as they weight around 10 grams standard


----------



## Flycatcher (Jun 19, 2013)

Hex nuts are awesome. Im able to get them cheap because I work in a bike shop XD


----------

